# France destinations



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

We are off to the Tarn gorge on wed morning so will post our thoughts on the Tarn on our return, btw is anyone else going to be wandering around the area over the next few weeks?
Chris
ps our favourite destination so far is Gavarnie and a little village on the northern banks of the Gironde whos name escapes me at the moment!
Would not go to Oradour again....far too disturbing for me.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Voir Ici*

Have a look around this.........

France - Destinations

Bon Voyage Et salutations

Trev


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Heaven on earth*

If you peace and quiet ...virtually no facilities. Vultures overhead!

http://st-rome-de-dolan.com/

Amazing views !


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Codfinger said:


> Would not go to Oradour again....far too disturbing for me.


Oradour sur Glane is certainly thought provoking, and rightly so. I don't think it is the kind of place that you should visit more than once, but you must visit. Such pride in the town.
Gerry


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Codfinger,
We're off down that way on the 28th though not due to arrive in the Tarn area until about the 2nd/3rd Aug. Then we are picking my sister and brother in law up from Avignon airport and heading over towards annecy.


Chris


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We'll be in Millau Aires between 26th-28th July










Having another bash at Kayaking under the bridge


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh lucky you. We got back 3 weeks ago - wish we were there again now.

Lovely site by Castelbouc (I think) called Le Site - if you are heading west to east it is on the right just before Blajoux. Absolute heaven. 

Another peaceful site right on the banks of the river at Mostejouls just before Le Rozier. Saw loads of vultures from here and from the site at St Rome de Dolan where they fly almost at eye level past you. 

Wish we had had longer there and we definately head back there soon - considering the beauty of the gorge we couldn't believe how quiet it was - apart from La Malene ther were less than 6 occupied pitches on any of the sites.

Hope you have a fantastic trip
Sally


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

we stayed at La Malene a couple of weeks ago. Short walk by the river into the village. Went into the gift shop and the old couple were sat at the back having their lunch. Their house and shop was all cut out of the rocks. Have some good binoculars to see the vultures. They were soaring high above. Better binoculars on the list for next year. The next village of St Enieme is well worth a look. 
Dawn


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tarn area*

Thanks for all your tips peeps cant wait to get down there sounds like our sort of place.
Just out of interest has anyone had much luck fishing?

Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tarn area*



Chrisv said:


> Hi Codfinger,
> We're off down that way on the 28th though not due to arrive in the Tarn area until about the 2nd/3rd Aug. Then we are picking my sister and brother in law up from Avignon airport and heading over towards annecy.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, well by the 2nd of Aug I shall be back at work pounding the M27 wishing we were still in France 

Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> We are off to the Tarn gorge on wed morning so will post our thoughts on the Tarn on our return, btw is anyone else going to be wandering around the area over the next few weeks?
> Chris
> ps our favourite destination so far is Gavarnie and a little village on the northern banks of the Gironde whos name escapes me at the moment!
> Would not go to Oradour again....far too disturbing for me.


One serious piece of advice.
If you intend to go through the Tarn George, drive up it and not down.
If you drive down, you will have all the overhanging rocks on your side of the road and the drive will certainly be stressful and not enjoyable.
I gave this advice to a work mate and on his return he could not thank me enough.
We went down it  and what a big mistake it was  spoilt it


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Totally agree about the road, pretty but lots of overhanging rocks. If you like wolfs there is a lovely conservation park at St Lucie, the Wolves of Gevaudan. There is also a centre to view the vultures, we didnt get to go,cant remember where it is but the tourist info in La Malene has lots of leaflets about it.
We spent our last day in France in Honfleur, what a lovely place. The aire was very very busy but managed to find a spot,it was a saturday so expected it to be busy. There was a large saturday market which was nice to look around. Will definately go to Honfleur again for a long weekend.
Dawn


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Heaven on earth*



Bessie560 said:


> If you peace and quiet ...virtually no facilities. Vultures overhead!
> 
> http://st-rome-de-dolan.com/
> 
> Amazing views !


The site looks amazing,just might try i think.

Thanks for that.

Les


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

taz said:


> Another peaceful site right on the banks of the river at Mostejouls just before Le Rozier. Saw loads of vultures from here and from the site at St Rome de Dolan where they fly almost at eye level past you.


That is probably Camping L'Aubigue, lovely site on the banks of the Tarn...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2138

Pete


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Telboy1
Think we were pitched next to you at La Malene - we were the two hapless canoeists!! Glad to hear you had a good trip back

Sally (in the Hymer 544)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Grath said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are off to the Tarn gorge on wed morning so will post our thoughts on the Tarn on our return, btw is anyone else going to be wandering around the area over the next few weeks?
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I read that a while back I think there was another post on mhf with that warning.
Anyway all packed and ready for the ferry out of Poole tomorrow morning......cant wait


----------

